# 2018 Midwest Penturners Gathering



## mark james (Mar 2, 2018)

*2018 MIDWEST 
PENTURNERS GATHERING
(MPG)*​May 18, 19 & 20, 2018
Comfort Inn & Suites
5 Park Center Drive
Wadsworth, OH  44281​
This is the schedule as of 3/2/2018.  There quite possibly will be minor tweaks, but the essentials are set.  Feel free to ask questions (Also check on the website), make comments in this thread, and one of the committee members will respond. *(Oh, REGISTER!!! )*

This is the link for Registration and other information:  *MPG Website.*

*MAIN ROOM SCHEDULE​**FRIDAY*

12:00 - 2:45 Set-Up
3:00 - 3:45 Welcome/Announcements
4:00 - 4:45 *Demo # 1 - Tips and Tricks After My First 100 Pens* - *Chris Cannon* (thewishman)
5:00 - 5:45 *Demo # 2 - Thread-Wrapping Pen Blanks- John Macdougall* (Jmacdo)
6:00 - 6:45 *Demo # 3 - Marketing or Turning Challenging Materials - Ed Brown* (ed4copies)
7:00+ Gather for Dinner We suggest options ?

*SATURDAY*

8:45 - 9:00 Welcome/Announcements
9:00 - 9:45 *Demo # 4 - Casting Basics* - *Jim Pratt* (Badfrog)
10:00 - 10:45 *Demo #5 - How To Improve Your Finishes* - *Mark Dreyer* (mg_dreyer)
11:00 - 11:45 *Demo # 6 - Mosaic Pin Pens* - *Dave Bell* (Bellsy)
12:00 - 1:00 Lunch - Pizza Social
1:00 - 1:30 Contest Voting/Vendor Sales
1:45 - 3:15 *Demo #7 - Segmented Pen Turning* - *Barry Gross*  (2bgross)
3:30 - 4:45 Door Prizes/Contests/Snacks
5:00 - 5:45 *Demo # 8 - Turning Small Bowls* - *Ron Tomasch* (AAW Buckeye Chapter Member)
6:00 - 6:45 *Demo # 9 - Watch Parts Pens* - *Michelle Ferrara* (Ladycop322)
7:00+ Gather for Dinner Formal Gathering Location ?

*SUNDAY*

8:45 - 9:00 Welcome/Announcements
9:00 - 9:45 *Demo # 10 - Small Turnings* - *Bob Hasenyager* (AAW Buckeye Chapter Member)
10:00 - 10:45 *Demo #11 - Turning Shaving Brushes and Handles* - *Ernie Borraga * (Eborraga)
11:00 - 11:45 *Demo # 12 - Faux Cigar Pens* - *Dale DeHoff* (Dale Allen)
12:00 - 1:00 Closing Remarks/Tear Down 

*BREAK-OUT ROOM SCHEDULE 
(Small group mentoring)​**FRIDAY *

*LATHE/TABLE I*

4:00 - 4:45 *Tool Time, Basic Intro to Lathe Tools* - *Ed Brown*
5:00 - 5:45 *Supervised Lathe Time For Beginners (Pens)* -* Ohio IAP Chapter*
6:00 - 6:45 *Casting Watch Parts* - *Ernie Borraga*

*LATHE/TABLE II *

4:00 - 4:45 *Segmenting I: Basic Brick/Castle Designs* - *Mark James* (Mark James)
5:00 - 5:45 *Segmenting II: Trim Rings and End Caps* - *Mark James*
6:00 - 6:45 *Segmenting III: Chevron Blanks and Finials* - *Mark James*

*SATURDAY*

*LATHE/TABLE I*

9:00 - 9:45 *Magical Skew/Carbide Tools* - *Robert Macquis* (Magicbob)
10:00 - 10:45 *Supervised Lathe Time For Beginners (Small Bowl)* - *Ron Tomasch*
11:00 - 11:45 *Supervised Lathe Time For Beginners (Pen)* - *Ohio IAP Chapter* 
2:00 - 3:15 *Casting Essentials* - *Tom Bell* (m4skinner)
5:00 - 5:45 *Collet Chuck/Pin Chuck Uses* - *Ohio IAP Chapter*
6:00 - 6:45 *Modified Slimlines* - *Ohio IAP Chapter*

*LATHE/TABLE II*

9:00 - 9:45 *Segmenting I: Basic Brick/Castle Designs* - *Mark James*
11:00 - 11:45 *Segmenting II: Trim Rings and End Caps* - *Mark James*
2:00 - 2:45 *Segmenting III: Chevron Blanks and Finials* - *Mark James*
4:45 - 5:45 OPEN - As requested, we can add a session
6:00 - 6:45 OPEN - As requested, we can add a session




View in Gallery
​


----------



## chartle (Mar 2, 2018)

> *Formal Gathering* Location ?



Do I need to bring a suit, I hope not a tux?


----------



## mark james (Mar 2, 2018)

chartle said:


> > *Formal Gathering* Location ?
> 
> 
> 
> *Do I need to bring a suit*, I hope not a tux?



Yes, YOU do Cliff!  My formal attire has epoxy splotches on my pants, and round rings all over my t shirt where I wipe the ends of my pens off.


----------



## Noot17 (Mar 2, 2018)

This looks awesome! A bit of a drive for me though... 
Does anyone know if something like this ever occurs in the northwest? 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## thewishman (Mar 2, 2018)

Hey Mark and committee, how about ordering out subs for Friday or Saturday evening? Would the hotel let us use the breakfast room? We can each get what we want, and pay for our own meals.

My most favorite part of the MPG is getting to know new people and catching up with friends. Going to a restaurant, while fun, limits us to talking with just the people at our table. 

We had Jimmy Johns in Bloomington, IL. a few years ago and it seemed like we had the the chance to talk more. I won't name any names, but watch out for the founder of the IAP, he may snag your sandwich, if it is better than the one he ordered.:biggrin::tongue::wink:

A testimony to our great community - I left a giant, delicious, chocolate chip cookie on a chair in the main room and arrived late on Saturday morning. My cookie was still there - in about the only chair left in the place.


----------



## mark james (Mar 2, 2018)

thewishman said:


> Hey Mark and committee, how about ordering out subs for Friday or Saturday evening?
> 
> 
> YuuuMMMNNNNNN... I like subs - we'll check :glasses-cool:


----------



## chartle (Mar 2, 2018)

mark james said:


> thewishman said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Mark and committee, how about ordering out subs for Friday or Saturday evening?
> ...


----------



## Magicbob (Mar 2, 2018)

I am working on an opt in dinner for Friday evening.
It will be at The Galaxy next door to the hotel.
I wi;ll post menu and cost next week,
Subs Saturday sounds great. I will check with the hotel to see if it is okay.


----------



## stuckinohio (Mar 4, 2018)

Subscribing


----------



## gt64155 (Mar 4, 2018)

The MPG sounds great. I'm sure this has been asked before, but are there any plans to video the sessions and post them on the IAP web site?


Thanks
Bill


----------



## Magicbob (Mar 6, 2018)

gt64155 said:


> The MPG sounds great. I'm sure this has been asked before, but are there any plans to video the sessions and post them on the IAP web site?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Bill



No plans to tape. We are a total volunteer group and we are all working hard to put on the best show we can. As new people get involved and bring new talents it may happen, but probably not this year


----------



## cozee (Mar 8, 2018)

All are volunteers, including the demonstrators?


----------



## Magicbob (Mar 9, 2018)

cozee said:


> All are volunteers, including the demonstrators?



Yes. no one is paid anything for putting this event on.
This is how we can put on such a great show and keep the cost so low.

The people that put on a demo are not charged an admission fee, but if they are vendors there is still a table fee. 

Even the committee pays to get in.


----------



## cozee (Mar 9, 2018)

:good:


----------



## mark james (Mar 17, 2018)

Bump...  Getting closer.  Who's going??


----------



## penmaker134 (Mar 17, 2018)

I will be there cant wait first one was great and I know the second one will be great also


----------



## luckyscroller788 (Mar 17, 2018)

I am going. Not staying at the same hotel though, when I tried to book a room three weeks ago they said they are totally sold out for this weekend so I booked a few miles away.


----------



## stuckinohio (Mar 17, 2018)

I'm in.  My wife will not be attending unfortunately.


----------



## jeff (Mar 17, 2018)

thewishman said:


> We had Jimmy Johns in Bloomington, IL. a few years ago and it seemed like we had the the chance to talk more. I won't name any names, but watch out for the founder of the IAP, he may snag your sandwich, if it is better than the one he ordered.:biggrin::tongue::wink::eek



Your memory is too good! 

I've used Jimmy Johns box lunches for some large meetings and it went well.


----------



## m4skinner (Mar 19, 2018)

luckyscroller788 said:


> I am going. Not staying at the same hotel though, when I tried to book a room three weeks ago they said they are totally sold out for this weekend so I booked a few miles away.



just booked our room, they first say they didn't have any onder IAP so they looked under MPG and there was rooms.


----------



## EBorraga (Mar 19, 2018)

My room is booked at the Mark James Hotel :biggrin:. I've stayed there quite a few times, so no worries. Although, i'm planning on bringing some home grown Apple Pie with me


----------



## Dale Allen (Mar 19, 2018)

Is that an apple pie bush or tree?:biggrin:


----------



## Magicbob (Mar 19, 2018)

Hotel has plenty of rooms, BUT call the hotel direct DO NOT call the 800 number. And the rooms are reserved under MPG.


----------



## EBorraga (Mar 20, 2018)

Dale Allen said:


> Is that an apple pie bush or tree?:biggrin:


After a few drinks you may find yourself in the bushes


----------



## mark james (Mar 24, 2018)

A reminder!  Time to register.


----------



## chartle (Mar 24, 2018)

OK for sending registration money. New to sending money by paypal to just an email address. What do I pick, Pay for goods and services or pay friends. 

Still up in the air about committing to anyone here being a friend.


----------



## Argo13 (Mar 24, 2018)

chartle said:


> OK for sending registration money. New to sending money by paypal to just an email address. What do I pick, Pay for goods and services or pay friends.
> 
> Still up in the air about committing to anyone here being a friend.



Cliff,

I will send you an email explaining. You can send through PayPal any way you would like.

Thanks

Jason


----------



## stuckinohio (Mar 24, 2018)

Thanks for the reminder Mark. Finally registered!


----------



## mark james (Apr 1, 2018)

Bump.


----------



## chartle (Apr 1, 2018)

Ouch!


----------



## mark james (Apr 5, 2018)

Starting to get the name tags printed and the programs to the copier.

Time to register folks!


----------



## stuckinohio (Apr 5, 2018)

Mark,

Any idea when we'll know what contests will be going?


----------



## brownsfn2 (Apr 5, 2018)

Hey Mark.  Will there still be the opportunity to register on site that day?  I think I will be there but not sure yet.


----------



## mark james (Apr 5, 2018)

brownsfn2 said:


> Hey Mark.  Will there still be the opportunity to register on site that day?  I think I will be there but not sure yet.



YES, no problem.


----------



## thewishman (Apr 5, 2018)

brownsfn2 said:


> Hey Mark.  Will there still be the opportunity to register on site that day?  I think I will be there but not sure yet.



Please come!


----------



## EBorraga (Apr 5, 2018)

Any of you guys need a ride? I'll be coming up I-71 North. I have room for a passenger. Just let me know.


----------



## m4skinner (Apr 5, 2018)

stuckinohio said:


> Mark,
> 
> Any idea when we'll know what contests will be going?



Lewis they was posted on another thread. 
here is the link.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18/mpg-contests-153767/#post1975788


----------



## mg_dreyer (Apr 6, 2018)

Just registered myself. Working on my demo now. Looking forward to this one.....


----------



## mark james (Apr 6, 2018)

Printed the first 50 name tags before my substitute printer died.  Will start back next week as I am out of town.

We have a great set of demos, an awesome group of vendors, and a superb venue!  Should be another wonderful meeting!

Printed name tags for those preregistering, but no problem surprising us at the door!  Last year we actually had quite a few walk-ins.


----------



## Dale Allen (Apr 6, 2018)

Mark;

Can you pencil me in on that secondary lathe on Saturday 4:45- 5:45
There is a person who wants to finish a cigar pen at the show so I told him I'd bring the stuff to do that.


----------



## stuckinohio (Apr 6, 2018)

m4skinner said:


> stuckinohio said:
> 
> 
> > Mark,
> ...



Ah, Thank you!


----------



## tbfoto (Apr 6, 2018)

Wow, I just saw this. How did I miss this posting? 
 Is there a cut off date to "pre-register"? I'm very interested in this. I'm going to try to clear my work schedule and attend this. Sounds like it could be a good time. 6 hour drive for me but do-able.


----------



## mark james (Apr 6, 2018)

tbfoto said:


> Wow, I just saw this. How did I miss this posting?
> Is there a cut off date to "pre-register"? I'm very interested in this. I'm going to try to clear my work schedule and attend this. Sounds like it could be a good time. 6 hour drive for me but do-able.



I think you have about 12 minutes to "Pre-Register!  "   (HA HA!!!)  No, there is no time limit up to the event!  Whenever you get the chance.


----------



## Argo13 (Apr 7, 2018)

*Registration*

Here is the link to registration

Midwest Penturners Gathering Registration

You can pre register and pay through PayPal, check, or cash at door. Registration can be done at the door as well. 

Here is hotel info. Make sure you mention MPG ( Midwest penturners) for discount and our reserved block of rooms.

The Comfort Inn & Suites
5 Park Center Drive
Wadsworth, OH 44281
(330) 336-7692

Jason


----------



## djthomas50 (Apr 15, 2018)

mark james said:


> A reminder!  Time to register.


registration does not work


----------



## Argo13 (Apr 15, 2018)

djthomas50 said:


> mark james said:
> 
> 
> > A reminder!  Time to register.
> ...



David, I tested the links on Facebook and the web site and the link in my post above all are working. If you still can not register send an email to mwpenturners@gmail.com include what days you are coming and I will email hotel and PayPal info.

Jason


----------



## tbfoto (Apr 15, 2018)

I just registered...seemed to work ok for me.


----------



## djthomas50 (Apr 16, 2018)

Mark  when I try to register I get this
"The HTTPS secure protocol is not supported with customer plan."
does that mean I am not reistered?

Thanks Dthomas50


----------



## mark james (Apr 16, 2018)

I'm not sure, sorry.

Send Jason a PM, he is handling the registrations and can assist:  http://www.penturners.org/forum/member.php?u=19053


----------



## djthomas50 (Apr 16, 2018)

Mark
I have tried to register but when I submit I get a message that HTTPS is not supported
Did it go through 4

Thanlks 
Djthomas50


----------



## mark james (Apr 16, 2018)

djthomas50 said:


> Mark
> I have tried to register but when I submit I get a message that HTTPS is not supported
> Did it go through 4
> 
> ...



I'm not sure, sorry.

Send *Jason* a PM, *he is handling the registrations* and can assist: http://www.penturners.org/forum/member.php?u=19053

I am not involved with the registration process.
_


----------



## Argo13 (Apr 16, 2018)

mark james said:


> djthomas50 said:
> 
> 
> > Mark
> ...



I have helped djthomas50. For any one else please email mwpenturners@gmail.com

It is much easier to handle through email than the pm system

Jason


----------



## mark james (Apr 18, 2018)

Bump.


----------



## mark james (Apr 21, 2018)

Getting closer!


----------



## mg_dreyer (Apr 23, 2018)

Just finished up my demo ideas - it will be a jam packed four hours on finishing. Lots of math and science. 

Just kidding - I look forward to this event every year.


----------



## mark james (Apr 28, 2018)

Just around the corner!


----------



## Racer3770 (Apr 30, 2018)

My brother and I have been pouring blanks like crazy in preparation for MPG. Here is a sample of what we will be bringing to sell! Over 200 blanks and still pouring. We’ll have blanks, bespoke/kitless rods, and all kinds of bottle stoppers. Can’t wait!


----------



## stuckinohio (Apr 30, 2018)

Looking good!


----------



## Gregory Hardy (Apr 30, 2018)

I envy those of you who can do this.  I am so many hours away from any of the expos...but I am retiring at the end of June, and the bucket list includes, "Go meet those guys."  Keep making pens.  Make them for the right reason - so that people will write love letters - and find time for the retired guy who might come find you a year from now!


----------



## mark james (May 1, 2018)

Gregory Hardy said:


> I envy those of you who can do this.  I am so many hours away from any of the expos...but I am retiring at the end of June, and the bucket list includes, "Go meet those guys."  Keep making pens.  Make them for the right reason - so that people will write love letters - and *find time for the retired guy who might come find you a year from now*!



We'll leave the light on!


----------



## Magicbob (May 2, 2018)

gt64155 said:


> The MPG sounds great. I'm sure this has been asked before, but are there any plans to video the sessions and post them on the IAP web site?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Bill



No video, sorry just a bunch of volunteers put this on and no video guy.


----------



## mbroberg (May 2, 2018)

If anyone would like to step up and take video we would love to hear from you.  I can tell you that at least four of you will be going home with a DVD of the complete Mid Ohio Valley Penturners Gathering courtesy of Jason Rose.  It will be like attending two gatherings for the price of one!!!


----------



## Magicbob (May 6, 2018)

I will have two tables this year selling not only T. Shadow & Co. tools, the laser rotary jig, but also Pen blanks by Jason Rose, Tom Bell, and more. We also will have a selection of tools from Tim Geist. My question is, should I bring some Berea Hardwoods pen kits. Let me know what you want and I'll be sure to get it.


----------



## luckyscroller788 (May 12, 2018)

I'm gettin' excited, its almost here!!!


----------



## mg_dreyer (May 14, 2018)

Putting the finishing touches on my "finishing" demo. Trying out a new product - so I will have lots to talk about (then again when don't I have lots to talk about). So who will I be seeing there?


----------



## mbroberg (May 14, 2018)

I'll be there, watching in awe!


----------



## tbfoto (May 14, 2018)

Got my GPS locked and loaded. Ready to go!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## m4skinner (May 14, 2018)

I'll be there.


----------



## stuckinohio (May 14, 2018)

I'll be there again. Looking forward to your demo, and all the others.


----------



## JohnU (May 14, 2018)

mg_dreyer said:


> Putting the finishing touches on my "finishing" demo.... So who will I be seeing there?



You’ll see me there!!!!   You’ll see me Friday - you’ll see me Saturday - oh, and you’ll see me Sunday... ok, you’ll see me a lot.  Thanks for the ride out and back Mark! 
Seriously though,  Looking forward to seeing the demo and hearing about the new stuff!


----------



## mg_dreyer (May 17, 2018)

Just one day away .....


----------



## mjmeldrum (May 24, 2018)

Why does the link still let you sign up even though the event is over?


----------



## thewishman (May 24, 2018)

mjmeldrum said:


> Why does the link still let you sign up even though the event is over?



It's a test. If you sign up now, you fail the test.:wink:


----------



## Argo13 (May 24, 2018)

Sorry for the inconvenience. Forms are disabled.


----------



## Racer3770 (May 27, 2018)

We are about to list the remaining stock of our Alumilite blanks from MPG on the "For Sale" section of the IAP. Wanted to give members first crack at them before I release them for sale on other sites.


----------

